# Billing Software und ISPconfig3



## jogy (2. Apr. 2009)

Gibt es eine "Billing Software" die von ISPconfig3 unterstützt bzw. empfohlen wird?


----------



## Falcon37 (3. Apr. 2009)

Habe ich auch schon nach gesucht, nichts gefunden und mir ist auch nichts bekannt.


----------



## jogy (3. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Falcon!
Schön, dass mal jemand antwortet der sagt, dass er es auch nicht weiß ;-)
Also, ich bin mit meinen Recherchen etwas weiter gekommen. 
Es gibt die Möglichkeit, ISPconfig 3 mit http://www.simpleinvoices.org/ zu nutzen. Ein HOWTO gibt es hier http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/installation-von-simple-invoices-auf-debian-etch/. 
Ebenso gibt es ein kostenloses "Billing-Programm" hier -> http://www.citrusdb.org/. Die Seite ist momentan down. Allerdings kann man das Programm noch von Sourceforge downloaden -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/citrusdb. Die Version ist vom Jan. 2009. Allerdings gibt es momentan nur einen Entwickler, was ich etwas kritisch sehe. Wenn jemand mehr Erfahrungen mit einer "Billing-Software" gemacht hat, bitte hier posten!


----------



## Falcon37 (5. Apr. 2009)

Werde das ganze demnächst mal richtig durch testen und dann hier meine Erfahrung damit posten


----------

